# Shimano SF-1200 Freewheel



## SandmanLJS (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this POS freewheel. More specificly, how do I get the stupid thing off. It dosnt have the normal 4 recess deal that normal freewheels have. It has 2 slots that are 180* from each other and are like 1/8 inch wide. 
I have a race comming up that i need to change gearing for, but im stumped on how to get it off. Used plenty of anti-seize when putting it on, so at least thats going for me. 
Any idea at all?? Thanks. 
Oh yeah, i woundt recomend this freewheel, its only got 2 pawls.


----------



## braddk (Feb 17, 2004)

*Park FR2*

It sounds like the old Suntour style of freewheels. The Park FR2 freewheel tool should solve your problems. Most bike tool manufacturers make something similar, but this was the easiest for me to find:
Link to Park Tool site


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SandmanLJS said:


> Anyone know anything about this POS freewheel. More specificly, how do I get the stupid thing off. It dosnt have the normal 4 recess deal that normal freewheels have. It has 2 slots that are 180* from each other and are like 1/8 inch wide.
> I have a race comming up that i need to change gearing for, but im stumped on how to get it off. Used plenty of anti-seize when putting it on, so at least thats going for me.
> Any idea at all?? Thanks.
> Oh yeah, i woundt recomend this freewheel, its only got 2 pawls.


I've had to cut one freewheel off before, and it was that one. I visited at least a dozen bike shops, and none had the proper tool to remove it either for sale or in their own set of tools. I gave up and busted out my Dremel and cutting wheel.

Even if you can find the proper tool, IIRC, the notched "shoulders" are so thin that I believe they'd get destroyed as you try to unscrew it off.

I can't believe these are being sold. It seems to me that these freewheels are made for kids bikes with training wheels. Once you put it on, expect to never take it off.


----------



## SandmanLJS (Sep 19, 2004)

Drevil said:


> I've had to cut one freewheel off before, and it was that one. I visited at least a dozen bike shops, and none had the proper tool to remove it either for sale or in their own set of tools. I gave up and busted out my Dremel and cutting wheel.
> 
> Even if you can find the proper tool, IIRC, the notched "shoulders" are so thin that I believe they'd get destroyed as you try to unscrew it off.
> 
> I can't believe these are being sold. It seems to me that these freewheels are made for kids bikes with training wheels. Once you put it on, expect to never take it off.


I think your right dosnt seem like its ment to come off, it was super easy to rebuild at least. I hope i dont have to cut it off, id like to be able to use it again after the race as the race gearing would be WAY to low for where i usualy ride. 
The "sholders" are really thin, again I agree with you, I kinda messed one up yesterday. I found a lock ring wrench that would actually fit, but again that slot is so small there was nothing for the wrench to grab hold of.

That park tool looks like it MAY work, but the little prongs look to think for this stupid freewheel. Thanks. And never ever buy this freewheel. I need to get a set of ENO cranks and freewheel and stop this messing around.


----------



## ZillaCycle (Apr 26, 2015)

Easy as pie...

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...no-sf-1200-freewheel-removal-tool-980332.html

This is an old thread, but it's the first result when searching Google for "Remove Shimano SF-1200 freewheel?"


----------



## mtbmxer (Jun 23, 2009)

If all else fails, stick the freewheel in a vise. Clamp down hard enough to crush it so that it won't freewheel anymore and then just spin it off. I used to do it all the time with 15t Bmx freewheels. There is a chance that you could damage the hub threads, however i never had any issues.


----------

